# Weather Pack Removal Tool



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I found this tool in my garage. I don't understand what it's use is.
Weather Pack Removal Tool 12014012 1 Each Delphi 12014012 Weather-Pack Removal Tool, $9.97 Removes Weather Pack Terminals, TheElectricalDepot.com Electrical Connectors & More [12014012] - $10.97 : TheElectricalDepot.com!, Electrical Connectors and Mu


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It used for removing wire from wire connector like used in cars and electronics. 

Since it says Delphi (GM Cars) I assume car related connectors.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hmm, never knew we had this. Nice find. Thanks BG.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hang on to it, but most likely you will never need it.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> most likely you will never need it


What makes you say that?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's a form of insurance policy, it's a known fact that whenever an obscure tool is thrown away, it will be needed with a week or so... :laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I go by the old saying of mine, the more tools you own the less you need them.

Just like the other day I ran across my tool to remove a pilot bearings. Last time I needed it was about 1965-66.

There is no such thing as owning too many tools. You are only limited by space and budget. In following your posts, I say you need a few more tools to do every thing you are doing.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

WereBo said:


> It's a form of insurance policy, it's a known fact that whenever an obscure tool is thrown away, it will be needed with a week or so... :laugh:


I'm so screwed in that case. I have this obsessive compulsion to throw things out that I think I no longer need/use. Everything has to be tidy. It's almost a sickness!

My next garage project is to organize my tools in a similar manner is this one (attachments):



> There is no such thing as owning too many tools. You are only limited by space and budget. In following your posts, I say you need a few more tools to do every thing you are doing.


I am limited by space. I have a small garage and if I want everything to be neat and organized, it can't be the case with so many items. I don't like the fact that I have cabinets but I'm stuck working with them. I always wanted to get something like this to put my screws, nails and bolts in: Better Hardware Storage.mov - YouTube

but I ended up just putting them in plastic transparent mayonnaise jars.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Everything I own is inherited, whether what my dad left behind or what my grandfather had in his basement when we cleaned it out after my grandparents passed. So I have like 7 hammers and a million screwdrivers, 14,000 different trowels lol


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It better to have the tool and not need it, than need it than not have it. If I threw away tools I never use, I wouldn't have any.

I avoid glass jars, if I can, but have probably have 60 baby food jars for small faster as well as parts 8 cabinets.

One of the easiest ways to screw up a screw is using a worn out/bad screw driver. Exam all of them for good edges and throw the rest away. Buy the kind that you can change the bits on. The average home owner will probably never use a trowel. Keep one of the general purpose one. Same on the hammers, keep a couple is all, like 1 regular one and one heavier one, if you have it. 

I guess I am blessed, or cursed, with my basement. i have about 1500 sq feet and it all mine to use. The 400+ sq foot crawl space with easy access is the for the wife/kids stuff, not mention a 1/2 of a 2 car garage, plus a 10x14ft shed.

My 2 kids are going to have fun getting rid of all this stuff when I die. I never will.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> My 2 kids are going to have fun getting rid of all this stuff when I die. I never will.


Hahaha


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I still have the original 9" miter saw I bought in '75......and a hock and trowel from that era. I still have use for the hock and trowel.......the miter saw gets used on junk wood. I use 12" miter saws on the good stuff......preference is my slide miter but I keep a dual bevel set up at all times. 

I don't get rid of any tools.......but my kids have lost many of my tools. The ones I want to keep track of get locked in my van.....the tools (not the kids).


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

SABL said:


> I don't get rid of any tools.......but my kids have lost many of my tools. The ones I want to keep track of get locked in my van.....the tools (not the kids).


Lmao! Yeah I hope it's the tools.


----------

